# biete Rolle der Auferstehung auf dem Server: die ewige Wacht  +30k  Startgold



## Nesa (8. März 2012)

biete die Rolle auf der ewigen Wacht -Allianz- +30 k Startgold

bitte die FAQ seitens Blizzard dazu durchlesen ob ihr die Anforderungen erfüllt....Gold geht an euch raus sobald das Mount da ist


----------



## Nesa (10. März 2012)

push


----------



## Nesa (11. März 2012)

push


----------

